# corn snakes in oz



## tomc1992 (Jan 29, 2010)

just scrolled threw the the net on a few pages and actually found at least 30 ads for corn snakes here in australia..... ranging from 200-500 bucks each. its ridiculous im surprised ppl are picking up there fones if they advertise that. i called them just to see if thy were serious in all seriousness, there not australian's not saying there ethenticity just to show im not racist but yeah big problem and its getting out of hand...


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jan 29, 2010)

just go to show that the ppl in charge dont give a crap about corn snake sales in australia. Alot of ppl are gettin them cause they dont need heat lamps to heat up as our climate is alot warmer then where they come from.

Austalian pythons are so much better....


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm sending all the links/ads I can find to the Manager of Agricultural Compliance at DPI (They're the investigative and enforcement arm). Hopefully, with our help, they can get something done about it.

PM me if you want his email addy.


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 29, 2010)

on petlink this guy keeps trying to sell corn snakes


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 29, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> on petlink this guy keeps trying to sell corn snakes


 
Yeah, saw that and passed his details on (including phone number) today. Hopefully Dr Sanger can actually do something about it...


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jan 29, 2010)

hey bluereptile...I know , Ive seen his adds on there...but no one gives a crap...but if they find out you have a reptile thats not on ur books...they come and take them all....how is that fair..??


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 29, 2010)

EXOTIC SNAKES ............................................


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 29, 2010)

justbecausewhy said:


> hey bluereptile...I know , Ive seen his adds on there...but no one gives a crap...but if they find out you have a reptile thats not on ur books...they come and take them all....how is that fair..??


 

Alot of ppl will give a crap bud. Who is to say that they actually have books? ppl that have exotics wont have anything on the books:evil:


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 29, 2010)

thats the one .... people have already had a go at him


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 29, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> thats the one .... people have already had a go at him


 
Good any1 that is selling them should deserve a having a go at lol


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 29, 2010)

i think anyone selling them should have more then just someone having a go at them


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 29, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> i think anyone selling them should have more then just someone having a go at them


 
Spose ayy, its a jailable offence so yer they should :evil:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 29, 2010)

Petlink and any other sites that allow exotic sales need to be shutdown:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 29, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> Petlink and any other sites that allow exotic sales need to be shutdown:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


 
I think differently they should have a filter that will filter out any threads that have exotics for sale?


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 29, 2010)

i think they should have mods moniterings the threads


----------



## bluereptile (Jan 30, 2010)

are these frogs rare and arnt fieworks illegel
UNIQUE and RARE FROGS FOR SALE!!! plus fireworks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 30, 2010)

bluereptile said:


> are these frogs rare and arnt fieworks illegel
> UNIQUE and RARE FROGS FOR SALE!!! plus fireworks


Chamellion perons? all perons change colour, the other frogs can only be sold under a A2 license so i think its strange that he does not mention that
Fireworks are illegal so i dont think that poaching would be a great leap for this guy

PS i know what your trying to do but by posting these links here you are inadvertently giving these guys free advertising


----------



## it_slithers (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah i seen that earlier, re: fireworks LOL!


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 30, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> I think differently they should have a filter that will filter out any threads that have exotics for sale?



i agree ...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 30, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> I think differently they should have a filter that will filter out any threads that have exotics for sale?


I dont care what method is used as long as exotics arent being advertised


----------



## chickensnake (Jan 30, 2010)

Geckoman123 said:


> I dont care what method is used as long as exotics arent being advertised


X1...


----------

